# korepetice



## Linni

Co je to *korepetice*?


----------



## Thomas1

Ahoj,

This is what I've found on the Internet:
Korepetice - to je nutné dotvoření uměleckého díla. 
http://www.konzervator.brno.indos.cz/Korepetice/default.htm

Hope it helps. 

Tom


----------



## Jana337

Nacvičování hudebních skladeb pod odborným dohledem.
http://slovnik-cizich-slov.abz.cz/web.php/slovo/korepetitor


----------



## Linni

Děkuju za vaše odpovědi. Věděla jsem, že korepetice se nějak týká tance nebo hudby, ale nevěděla jsem, o co přesně jde. Vlastně si ani teď význam toho slova neumím moc prakticky vysvětlit, ale teoreticky ho chápu .


----------

